# pa- -an & ipa-



## iggyca

https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/verb_affixes/paan_1.html

https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/verb_affixes/ipa.html

I am having a hard time figuring out what the differences between the two. it seems some words are interchangeable for example:

papapintahan - ipapapinta
pinabuksan - pinabukas
papalinisan - ipapalinis
ipahiram - pahiraman 

They could be wrong or bad grammer but I searched on google to see if both ways are being used by tagalog speakers. 

Also, I found this on google  _aww pahiraman mo na lng ako ID mo.


_Based on the above links wouldn't ako be the object being lent? Probably not, it would be translated _Just lend me your ID. _The only way this makes sense to me is there are 2 affixes at play here. (i)pa- and -an (directional). Am I correct in thinking this or am I over thinking things?


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/verb_affixes/paan_1.html
> 
> https://learningtagalog.com/grammar/verbs/verb_affixes/ipa.html
> 
> I am having a hard time figuring out what the differences between the two. it seems some words are interchangeable for example:
> 
> papapintahan - ipapapinta
> pinabuksan - pinabukas
> papalinisan - ipapalinis
> ipahiram - pahiraman
> 
> They could be wrong or bad grammer but I searched on google to see if both ways are being used by tagalog speakers.
> 
> Also, I found this on google  _aww pahiraman mo na lng ako ID mo.
> 
> 
> _Based on the above links wouldn't ako be the object being lent? Probably not, it would be translated _Just lend me your ID. _The only way this makes sense to me is there are 2 affixes at play here. (i)pa- and -an (directional). Am I correct in thinking this or am I over thinking things?


 Hi Iggyka! I am going to use the given samples in the sentence. 1a. Papapintahan ko ang bahay ko ng kulay lunti. 1b. Ipapapinta ko sa pintor ang kulay lunti sa tarangkahan ng bahay ko.  2a. Pinabuksan ko sa katulong ko ang sirang pintuan ng bodega sa bahay. 2b. Pinabukas ko sa katulong ang pintuan ng bodega dahil maganit na sa katagalan. 3a. Papalinisan ko ang KTV room dahil may panauhin akong darating bukas.  3b. ipapalinis ko sa katulong ko ang buong bahay namin.  4a. ipahiram mo nga sa akin yang bagong kotse mo, ang gara'  kasing gamitin. 4b. pahihiramin mo ba ako o hindi?  Note: pahiraman is not common.it is created by non tagalog speakers.(It should be pahiramin)  o sige! try to analyze how the words are used in the sentence. wait for other's posts.


----------



## iggyca

1a. Papapintahan ko ang bahay ko ng kulay lunti. (I will have the house painted the color green.) 
1b. Ipapapinta ko sa pintor ang kulay lunti sa tarangkahan ng bahay ko. (I will have the color green painted on the gate of my house by the painter.)

2a. Pinabuksan ko sa katulong ko ang sirang pintuan ng bodega sa bahay. (I had the broken door of my bodega opened by my helper.)
2b. Pinabukas ko sa katulong ang pintuan ng bodega dahil maganit na sa katagalan. (I had the door of the bodega opened by my helper because it (became) stiff with time.)

3a. Papalinisan ko ang KTV room dahil may panauhin akong darating bukas. (I will have the KTV room cleaned because I have visitors arriving tomorrow.)
3b. ipapalinis ko sa katulong ko ang buong bahay namin. (I will have our whole house cleaned by my helper.)

*After going over these examples it seems pa- -an is the directional affix. It might not be very clear in examples 2 and 3 but it is for number 1. Would the following be more correct translations?

2a. - I had my helper go open the broken door of my bodega.

3a. - I will (have someone) go clean the KTV room  because I have visitors arriving tomorrow.*


----------



## niernier

Except for pahiraman, as it should always be pahiramin, in my honest opinion, the given examples are just the same and interchangeable. In the examples by mataripis, they verbs can be interchanged without a native speaker thinking if he or she heard it wrong.


----------



## iggyca

Ok that is good to know. Thank you Niernier.

Is pabilhan another word that should be pa- -in?

This is from Teresita v. Ramos

The causative locative focus affix is pa - - an : _Pabilhan mo_ ng tinapay ang tindahan nila. 'Make/Have (someone) buy bread from their store.'

An example from google
_
pabilhan mo_ nga ako ng 70- 200mm f2.8 L lens, gift mo saakin.

baka puedeng _pabilhan mo_ ako ng mga F1 nila in the future.

---

Different uses but the same word. A little bit confusing.


----------



## iggyca

Also, is it pahirapan or paghirapan in these examples.
_
pinahirapan ko_ pa si kuya

Sorry kung medyo _pinahirapan ko_ kayo sa tongue twister.

_pinahirapan ko_ lang sarili _ko

----


_


----------



## mataripis

iggyca said:


> Ok that is good to know. Thank you Niernier.
> 
> Is pabilhan another word that should be pa- -in?
> 
> This is from Teresita v. Ramos
> 
> The causative locative focus affix is pa - - an : _Pabilhan mo_ ng tinapay ang tindahan nila. 'Make/Have (someone) buy bread from their store.'
> 
> An example from google
> _
> pabilhan mo_ nga ako ng 70- 200mm f2.8 L lens, gift mo saakin.
> 
> baka puedeng _pabilhan mo_ ako ng mga F1 nila in the future.
> 
> ---
> 
> Different uses but the same word. A little bit confusing.


1.)Pabilhan mo nga ako ng Lens!(you're asking the Boss/Financier to provide fund for someone to buy this thing for you) 2.) Baka pwedeng pabilhan mo ako (sa kanya) ng mga F1 in the future?(same as no. 1 but just asking if possible). Tama ang gamit mo sa salitang "Pinahirapan".


----------

